# hayfever



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

probs opne of the worst things ever in life for those who suffer it!

I am wide awake now because i had a sneeze roun d about 20 mins ago - now my face feels like its on fire and i cant sleep! Great!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I feel your pain.

I only started suffering from it about 4 years ago, and it's a real PITA.
Itchy eyes, runny/blocked nose, sneezing.
It's ruined many a night's sleep for me.

Rogue


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Ran out of my pills yesterday & this morning I might have to rub sandpaper on the roof of my mouth it is itching so badly! :x :x :x


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh it does all it can to try and ruin summer for you! :evil:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I've suffered with it since I was a kid. I then went through a period where I was fine for a few years I think but it didn't last. BAck to square one now and it's areal PITA.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another sufferer here :evil:

I am taking every drug the doctor can give me and I'm still suffering.

Currently on prescribed Fexofenadine, Nasal spray, Eye drops, brown inhaler (plus blue inhaler for emergencies) and taking cold cure tablets on top as they seem to help a little plus I've been lining my nostrils with vaseline to halt the pollen in it's tracks.....Eyes are still red raw, nose is blocked and sore from blowing & sneezing, throat is rough and dry from the steroid spray. :evil:

Just had new decking put in the garden and bought new garden furniture but can't use any of it as I'm insisting on keeping all the doors closed :roll:

Really, really fucked off with it :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And another thing...that bloody advert for Benadryl tablets where the woman has a tiny little sneeze and they call in the hay fever squad (or something). That's not bloody hay fever...get a real sufferer in with red golf balls for eyes and a rudolph-like nose, sneezing like their head's exploding. Then try and tell us that one little tablet will cure it :roll: :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Not only hayfever but I've recently developed something else that related to it - oral allergy syndrom ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_allergy_syndrome ). Now that's a PITA. Can't eat the same fruits and veg I used to love unless I want to feel like I'm going to die. And apparently the food I can't eat makes me a birch pollen sufferrer.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Try sudafed pills on top of hafever pills. This combo at about 12 in the afternoon means some eye drops before bed and I will sleep through!!!

Most people take meds first thing, dont!! take them later once you are at work. pollen count is higher in afternoon and evening than morning so you waste the peak power taking them early.... I've suffered for years, some years not though.. The Pollen season has come late this year, I though I was going to escape but no.... :-(


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As most of you hayfever sufferers will know, over time your body adjusts to your medication and it becomes ineffective. Even though I have used it for years my body recentyl started to reject Beconase' ability and this year it had no effect. I consulted my doctor who told me that there is a new spray out from the makes of Beconase, called Flixonase. I've tried it and my hayfever has pretty much cleared up again due to its stronger strength and different dosage.

It's worth a shot if you are currently a Beconase user.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm suffering this year ,usually I am fine :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm suffering this year ,usually I am fine :?


Try Flixonase, it's much stronger and after a couple of days has cleared my Hayfever completely.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm suffering this year ,usually I am fine :?
> ...


I've been using that ran out on Thursday :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Flixonase supplies topped up


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I grew into this about 5 yrs ago , pain in the arse , i get it for around one month only and its June , something must chuck its pollen in the air at this time only :?

I need my eyes for my work i am a goldsmith and i loose quite a lot of time with it :evil:

as said above take the tablets early afternoon if you can to get max effect into the evening

Mark


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I reckon Vek's new job is at Flixonase Ltd :lol:


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I started suffering from this the last couple of years, the last week has been terrible, waking up in the middle of the night all blocked up.

Had an interview last Friday and turned up with one red eye, had trouble opening it when I woke up, the interviewer must of thought i'd been on the piss the night before :evil:

E


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> I need my eyes for my work i am a goldsmith and i loose quite a lot of time with it :evil:
> 
> Mark


Being a cameraman, I know exactly where you are coming from - makes my life *really* fun!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Do a search on the Sinupulse Elite Advanced Nasal Sinus Irrigation System, it was recommended to me by someone who was a really bad sufferer and it transformed their life, and it has helped with mine.

You can get them from suppliers in the UK now, but I bought mine from a US seller on E-Bay, for $130 or Â£68.28. I didn't have any problems with customs either. Remember you would need to buy a transformer to plug it into our electricity.

Any questions just ask


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I was speaking to a supplier of mine earlier and he says his dad has suffered from it badly, until, he has local honey on toast each day and after that didnt suffer.

Something to do with the pollen in honey :?:

E


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

E said:


> I was speaking to a supplier of mine earlier and he says his dad has suffered from it badly, until, he has local honey on toast each day and after that didnt suffer.
> 
> Something to do with the pollen in honey :?:
> 
> E


I have heard that too, not tried it though


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Strange thing hayfever as I had never suffered from it until 3 years ago. Suffered summer 2005 for the first time in my life, suffered 2006 as well and figured well thats me for life now. However, since summer 2006 Ive never suffered again - strange :?


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

E said:


> I was speaking to a supplier of mine earlier and he says his dad has suffered from it badly, until, he has local honey on toast each day and after that didnt suffer.
> 
> Something to do with the pollen in honey :?:
> 
> E


I know a mate who has tried that (though with limited success). Not meant to give instant relief but should be taken ahead of the pollen season to build up tolerance.

Personally I stick with the drugs.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

There is a remedy which uses a daily pill containing a wheat grass derivative. over time you build up a tollerance so when summer comes your body has a lesser reaction.

It is currently available in holland and after 3 seasons it has shown a 60%+ reduction in hayfever symptoms of those taking it.... I can't find the link but it was reported on the BBC website sometime in the last year.

The problem is it is really expensive. If you have the cash and suffer badly I'd say it's worth a shot. The over the counter stuff makes me feel odd, although it does cure the symptoms I'd rather not take it....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Folks, I may be able to offer some help.
I have suffered with hey fever for 28 years. It runs in x7 cycles, so mine lasted 4 x 7 = 28 years

As for the help: take a few tablespoons full of local organic honey a day. It is a natural anti-bioticum. Much kinder on your body than all those chemicals.
On top of that, use FreewayCER. It DOES help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> As for the help: take a few tablespoons full of local organic honey a day. It is a natural anti-bioticum. Much kinder on your body than all those chemicals.


I've heard about this too, although not tried it. But as I love honey and cannot see a logical pattern to my hayfever it seems like a good idea. Even the non-drowsy drugs seem to make me sleepy and they're certainly not a cure-all... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

It drove me nutts until it sort of calmed down and stopped last year. I've never really had a bad problem since maybe the odd sneeze with an intake of air when others have it bad. Im soo happy now!


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

I've found that Olbas oil has reduced my hayfever to virtually nil - a good sniff a couple of times an hour.


----------

